# Got Babies!



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Miz Grannygoose got her baby chick order in from Meyer Hatchery! Ordered the "25 chick production pack" of large brown egg layers plus 3 assorted roosters. Postmaster called the house at 7:00am sharp this morning to tell us they were at the PO. Went & picked them up, put them in the chick box with a heat lamp, food, and water.

They included one extra bonus hen chick, sure enough there was one dead baby, rest seem vigorous.

Wish us the best!

Bob


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good luck! It's always fun getting chickies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. They are fun to have around.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad you got your guys. Did they tell you what they shipped? Usually the hatcheries do send an extra just for that reason. I've been very happy with our birds this year. I have New Hampshire reds, the rooster is beautiful, the hens lay everyday nice brown eggs. Previously we had the normal, barred rock, rhode islands, and a few jersey giants (just because I wanted to see what they looked like).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck !!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Of course now that you have mentioned that you got some chicks, we need some cute chick pictures!


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

No offense meant at all, but was anyone else a little disappointed that the babies Arkie was talking about turned out to be chickens and not goats?  haha


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

MollyLue9 said:


> No offense meant at all, but was anyone else a little disappointed that the babies Arkie was talking about turned out to be chickens and not goats?  haha


I *DID* post in the "Chickens and Poultry" sub forum. 

Twelve hours and they are all alive and seem to getting their "land legs" !

Bob


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I thought it was goats, but I was not disappointed. I like chickies just as well.  Well...almost.


----------

